# Adelman Will Not Return to Kings



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i thought with the kings making the playoffs, they would bring him back.

the rockets definitely need to move on this




Brian34Cook said:


> *Source: Adelman out as Kings coach
> By Sam Amick -- Bee Staff Writer
> Published 1:09 pm PDT Tuesday, May 9, 2006*
> 
> ...


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> i thought with the kings making the playoffs, they would bring him back.
> 
> the rockets definitely need to move on this



make a move how?

Hope you don't mean make him our coach....JVG our coach.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

He would certainly have our Rockets playing better on the offensive end. Adelman always worked well with two-man combinations. During the Kings' prime years he set up perfectly scripted two-man plays for Webber and Peja and Webber and Bibby. Adelman was also very successful in running offenses through the post with good-passing centers such as Vlade Divac and Brad Miller. 

In other words, a team with McGrady and Yao would be an even better fit for Adelman, and it's scary thinking how good Houston could become. 

Now, we can all be homers and want to stick with JVG, but in my opinion Adelman would be the better man for the job. Perhaps he could even sway Bonzi Wells to leave Sacramento and join the Rockets for a semi-small salary.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> He would certainly have our Rockets playing better on the offensive end. Adelman always worked well with two-man combinations. During the Kings' prime years he set up perfectly scripted two-man plays for Webber and Peja and Webber and Bibby. Adelman was also very successful in running offenses through the post with good-passing centers such as Vlade Divac and Brad Miller.
> 
> In other words, a team with McGrady and Yao would be an even better fit for Adelman, and it's scary thinking how good Houston could become.
> 
> Now, we can all be homers and want to stick with JVG, but in my opinion Adelman would be the better man for the job. Perhaps he could even sway Bonzi Wells to leave Sacramento and join the Rockets for a semi-small salary.


he might even be able to bring in ron ron when his contract is up.



and yes thashark, i mean make him our coach. fire jvg if we can get him.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it's hard to fire JVG, sorry guys, our GM or Owner of the team seem to trust JVG a lot. There is no way we are fireing JVG without any good reason, like JVG would not help us to playoff with healthy Yao and Mcgrady.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah, was just about to post this topic. Initially Dawson should try to convince Adelman to coach alongside JVG... imagine having the best of both worlds. I know it doesn't work like that in the NBA... but damn.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yeah, was just about to post this topic. Initially Dawson should try to convince Adelman to coach alongside JVG... imagine having the best of both worlds. I know it doesn't work like that in the NBA... but damn.


If only basketball was like football with offensive and defensive coordinators. Talk about one heck of a combo.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> he might even be able to bring in ron ron when his contract is up.


Just thinking about having Artest in the same lineup as Yao and McGrady is scary.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yeah, was just about to post this topic. Initially Dawson should try to convince Adelman to coach alongside JVG... imagine having the best of both worlds. I know it doesn't work like that in the NBA... but damn.


I've never understood that. JVG and Adelman would be an awesome combo. It's not like Van Gundy's ego would get in the way.

I can't say I'm even a passable judge of coaching ability, but I've never thought Adelman was that great a coach. Good, certainly, but not great. Look at all those late-game collapses in '92. Shouldn't happen. And defensively... sure, the Blazers back then were an excellent defensive team, but they had Buck Williams, Cliff Robinson, Jerome Kersey, Clyde Drexler... It would have been shocking if they _weren't_ one of the best defensive sides in the league.

I still think Van Gundy is underrated.

And a team needs stability when aiming for the title in the next few years. I guess that could also mean that if the coach is going to be changed, it had better happen now.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jworth said:


> Just thinking about having Artest in the same lineup as Yao and McGrady is scary.


Artest wants to make a name for himself as a scorer. He's become a black hole. Averaged 16 shots per game in Sacramento, and made only 6 of them.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Just saw this



> there are rumblings that Washington's Eddie Jordan, Houston's Jeff Van Gundy and Toronto's Sam Mitchell are walking on thin ice.
> There is also growing sentiment former Bucks coach Don Nelson will end his hiatus, possibly as the Kings new coach.


http://journaltimes.com/nucleus/index.php?blogid=24


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Artest wants to make a name for himself as a scorer. He's become a black hole. Averaged 16 shots per game in Sacramento, and made only 6 of them.


That's not a good percentage but 16 shots per game is to be expected from Artest considering the offensive talent Sacramento has.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

lol..Don Nelson to the Kings?? that would be funny


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> lol..Don Nelson to the Kings?? that would be funny


I think that'll fit Nelly just fine, he'll be back where he was with the Mavs just a few years ago, a lot of offense and very little defense.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This would be sweet!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

no thanks.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm all for it. Just look what happened to the coach that got fired from his long-time team last year (Flip Saunders). 

I love Gumby as a character but his coaching style has just been absolutely frustrating to watch. I'm not as high on Adelman as some of you are, but he's definitely one of the best that's available, esp. for this team.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I love Gumby as a character but his coaching style has just been absolutely frustrating to watch.


I think the Rockets were a lot of fun to watch as soon as everyone got settled last year. The offense was pretty free-flowing in the second half of the season. When guys were knocking down open threes -- which really isn't all that much to ask of NBA players -- we were unstoppable. And we were one of the best defensive teams in the league. Remember that 9-point Sonics quarter? None of us were really even that surprised.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I think the Rockets were a lot of fun to watch as soon as everyone got settled last year. The offense was pretty free-flowing in the second half of the season. When guys were knocking down open threes -- which really isn't all that much to ask of NBA players -- we were unstoppable. And we were one of the best defensive teams in the league. Remember that 9-point Sonics quarter? None of us were really even that surprised.


i agree we just need a bit more depth and the ability to finish games off and not to mention a reasonably healthy season and we can be a great team both ends of the floor with an inside game which compliments our outside game and not to mention guys like yao and t-mac who can takeover and control a game if need be


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> I think the Rockets were a lot of fun to watch as soon as everyone got settled last year. The offense was pretty free-flowing in the second half of the season. When guys were knocking down open threes -- which really isn't all that much to ask of NBA players -- we were unstoppable. And we were one of the best defensive teams in the league. Remember that 9-point Sonics quarter? None of us were really even that surprised.


What about his substitution schemes? Playing Ryan Bowen as much as he did can never be forgiven!!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

JVG will get the 2006 season to turn it around. If he is not successful then he will be gone. The only way Houston could get Adleman is if he decided to take the 2006 season off to clear his head and come back in 07'. If that was the case, Houston would probably his destination.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> What about his substitution schemes? Playing Ryan Bowen as much as he did can never be forgiven!!!


ive gotta agree here. and then we had hayes getting buried at the bottom of the bench.


and i dont like the whole "well he coached a good offense with healthy tmac, yao, and good shooter." I could coach that offense. He ran stagnant offenses back then that didnt run the court or slash the hoop or really ever get easy baskets. Im not gonna congratulate him on coming up with the offensive scheme of "give the ball to mcgrady."


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> ive gotta agree here. and then we had hayes getting buried at the bottom of the bench.
> 
> 
> *and i dont like the whole "well he coached a good offense with healthy tmac, yao, and good shooter." I could coach that offense. He ran stagnant offenses back then that didnt run the court or slash the hoop or really ever get easy baskets. Im not gonna congratulate him on coming up with the offensive scheme of "give the ball to mcgrady."*


amen


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> I think the Rockets were a lot of fun to watch as soon as everyone got settled last year. The offense was pretty free-flowing in the second half of the season. When guys were knocking down open threes -- which really isn't all that much to ask of NBA players -- we were unstoppable. And we were one of the best defensive teams in the league. Remember that 9-point Sonics quarter? None of us were really even that surprised.


:clap:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

well we did avg 100pts a game in the 04 05 season.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

we shoulda actually consider adelman.. if not head coach, at least keep him as an assistant until JVG finishes his contract


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> well we did avg 100pts a game in the 04 05 season.


Almost but not quite. We averaged 95 ppg that season which was high for JVG.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Adelman is a great coach, look what he has done with Sac this year alone he got Bonzi wells, ron artest to become more humble and work together. Offensively the rockets need a boost. Defensively it just needs fine tuning. Plus after this season adelman's offense can really draw in a crowd for people to watch.


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

Adelmen will jump start or sluggish offense... we will also see less of ryan bowan when the rockets need to score.....


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

give JVG atleast one more year with a healthy team i say... I thought he would be a restrictive coach on offense but he does let the players play with some freedom, and his misdirection sets work well i think. In the postseason defense is key, look at how well mavs are doing now they're starting to play some D, and why I say year after year teams like Phoenix can't win a championship because the playoffs are about defense first (prove me wrong this year, Phoenix), and JVG is a premier defensive coach. It might be more fun if the game is free flowing and we're scoring in bunches, but I actually prefer watching good defense and the opponents getting frustrated...


----------

